# Team 2~~Bloodbath and Beyond



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

:set1_thinking: Ummmm!!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Hmmmmmmmm...........


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

:set1_thinking:..........Hi Team!


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Are we ready to kill somethin?!?! :whoo:


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

DeeS said:


> Are we ready to kill somethin?!?! :whoo:


YES!!!! Before I kill someone!!


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

Open season....Sept 15th....I think I might have a sore throat that day and can't work!!! :wink:


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

absolutecool said:


> YES!!!! Before I kill someone!!


You and me both Shanna!! :lol:



SCBIRDDOGMOMMA said:


> Open season....Sept 15th....I think I might have a sore throat that day and can't work!!! :wink:


Season starts here Labor Day weekend.........and it can't come soon enough!!


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

DeeS said:


> You and me both Shanna!! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Season starts here Labor Day weekend.........and it can't come soon enough!!


I'm ready to put "huntin stuff" on my bow and take that slidebar off!! Already got my eye on a 8 pt.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Well I had my prestige dipped and am working on getting it ready to sling some broad heads...our season opens Sept. 25!


----------



## TN- archerychic (Jun 4, 2007)

I am so hijacking this thread in protest!! You know who you are....LOL!!


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

TN- archerychic said:


> I am so hijacking this thread in protest!! You know who you are....LOL!!


I didn't move!!!!!


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

absolutecool said:


> Alright ladies, we need a name!!


Here's some names....

Bloodbath and Beyond
Victorious Secrets
Chics at play
The 6 shooters


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

TN- archerychic said:


> I am so hijacking this thread in protest!! You know who you are....LOL!!


Dang it woman....


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

SCBIRDDOGMOMMA said:


> Here's some names....
> 
> Bloodbath and Beyond
> Victorious Secrets
> ...


My likey the first one...Bloodbath and Beyond!!!


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

absolutecool said:


> Dang it woman....


Look at her trying to start trouble....


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

absolutecool said:


> My likey the first one...Bloodbath and Beyond!!!


Here's another one.....

BOWdacious Babes

My inside salesman is coming up with these....yes we have alot to do!!


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Bloodbath and Beyond is a good one! Wonder where the other gals are at??


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

DeeS if you hadn't of bailed on me last year this would be the 3rd year in a row we be on the same team!!


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

DeeS said:


> Bloodbath and Beyond is a good one! Wonder where the other gals are at??


I don't know....here we go....CALLING TEAM #2....check in....if they don't show....we'll take TN ARCHERYCHIC!!!!!!


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

absolutecool said:


> DeeS if you hadn't of bailed on me last year this would be the 3rd year in a row we be on the same team!!


I know! But I had so many things going on last year. And then that last team was short..... There will be no more adding teams this year! :nono: That was a PIA! 



SCBIRDDOGMOMMA said:


> I don't know....here we go....CALLING TEAM #2....check in....if they don't show....we'll take TN ARCHERYCHIC!!!!!!


I hope we don't have that problem this year.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Did you ever talk to your mossy oak dude about getting your bow done?


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

absolutecool said:


> Did you ever talk to your mossy oak dude about getting your bow done?


Going to send him an email here this week. Been waiting to get a bit of $$ saved up! :lol:


----------



## Montana girl (Jun 16, 2008)

IM HERE!! Hoping this year is going to be a good one!!  3 weekends away and its killin time!! i liked the BOWdacious Babes!!


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Montana girl said:


> IM HERE!! Hoping this year is going to be a good one!!  3 weekends away and its killin time!! i liked the BOWdacious Babes!!


Hey woman! About time ya showed up. :lol: Have fun in Vegas, by the way!!!


----------



## luverofthebow (May 18, 2008)

HEY, HEY.......I'm here, I'm here!!!! :tongue:

I'm so ready to start slinging some arrows. My season open Sept. 11th!!! Good luck to all you ladies and may we all bag a good one!!! :wink:


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

luverofthebow said:


> HEY, HEY.......I'm here, I'm here!!!! :tongue:
> 
> I'm so ready to start slinging some arrows. My season open Sept. 11th!!! Good luck to all you ladies and may we all bag a good one!!! :wink:


What she said!!

BALLBUSTERS!!! lol oh well you all did say to come up with something.


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Admiral Vixen said:


> What she said!!
> 
> *BALLBUSTERS*!!! lol oh well you all did say to come up with something.


OMG!!! I love it! :lol: Wonder if that would pass by the other mods ok?? :noidea:


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

absolutecool said:


> Well I had my prestige dipped and am working on getting it ready to sling some broad heads...our season opens Sept. 25!


Well do you have pics of your prestige dipped? Let's see! Mine just went in Monday. Can't wait to get it back. So how are we doing for a name? Season here is Second week in September. But I can start on the critters anytime. Dee lmao about the Ballbusters! I don't know what the rules are for names.

Does before Bros


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

Bone Wreckers

Mood Killers

Aholes and Antlers


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Admiral Vixen said:


> What she said!!
> 
> BALLBUSTERS!!! lol oh well you all did say to come up with something.


leave it up to you to come up with a name like that.:wink:
I can this team is already in trouble.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Admiral Vixen said:


> Bone Wreckers
> 
> Mood Killers
> 
> Aholes and Antlers


more like slickheads


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Gals, let me know what name has been decided on and I will change the title of this thread to that name! :whoo: 

Are there any ladies that have yet to check in??

Team 2
Absolutecool :thumb:
SCBIRDDOGMOMMA :thumb:
DeeS :thumb:
luverofthebow :thumb:
Montana_Girl :thumb:
AdmiralVixen :thumb:

Sweet! We got all our teammates!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1271358

Here is a link to my Prestige


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

Looks Like a killer to me!!:thumbs_up Put an arrow in something AC!!

As for the Treeman, Go sit by your DISH!!!:brick:imp2:

I forgot you are in LOVE.....sorry to hear that.:darkbeer:

Dee I like the BALLBUSTERS!!!


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Ok ladies......have we decided on a name??? :noidea:


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

I like Bloodbath and Beyond...thats my vote


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

absolutecool said:


> I like Bloodbath and Beyond...thats my vote


I like that one and BallBusters!! :lol: Either way its all good with me.


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

Bloodbath and Beyond that's my vote!!


----------



## luverofthebow (May 18, 2008)

Another one for Bloodbath and Beyond....just has a ring to it! :tongue:


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Ok, so far we have 4 votes for Bloodbath and Beyond.........shall we just go with it?!?!


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

DeeS said:


> Ok, so far we have 4 votes for Bloodbath and Beyond.........shall we just go with it?!?!


Yes!!! Sounds :thumbs_up


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Ok, I'm going to change the name. If anyone has any problems with it, let me know and we can go from there. :nod:


----------



## Montana girl (Jun 16, 2008)

Yey!! less then 2 weeks and its killing time!!!


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

I'm not on your team, I just wanted to chime in and say your team name made me lol and put a smile on my face! Happy Hunting Ladies!


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Montana girl said:


> Yey!! less then 2 weeks and its killing time!!!


:whoo: I so hear ya Wendy! I'm ready to draw some blood.


----------



## thedogmother (Jan 8, 2004)

Sorry to intrude on your teams thread but just had to tell you that I love the name. It is so darn cute!


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

smurphysgirl said:


> I'm not on your team, I just wanted to chime in and say your team name made me lol and put a smile on my face! Happy Hunting Ladies!


Thank you....we had alot to do at work one day and the saleman came up with it. I think his wife shops alot at Bed Bath and Beyond!! lol


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

thedogmother said:


> Sorry to intrude on your teams thread but just had to tell you that I love the name. It is so darn cute!


Thank you....

Good luck to all the teams......I'm soooo ready for September 15th...I think I might be sick that day and not able to work!!:wink:


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Only about a week or so here!! I can't wait to get some hunting in.


----------



## FITAfanatic (Jun 29, 2009)

OMG I LOVE YALL'S NAME!!!!! AHAHAHAH! Idk what this is for, but kudos to you gals!


----------



## luverofthebow (May 18, 2008)

Finally the weather is starting to cooperate here.....I was beginning to wonder if it would!! It has been abnormally hot here in the south this summer, but now the humidity is down and you can smell the fall in the air (usually just in the morning, haha!) I am busy, busy in the shop and am looking forward to opening day so I can take a break and sit in my tree. I hope we all make great kills and have great stories to share!!

Tiffany


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Only 5 more days here! :whoo:


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

DeeS said:


> Only 5 more days here! :whoo:


YOU suck!!!


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

absolutecool said:


> YOU suck!!!


Awww, come on! We are on the same team here!! :lol: I'm actually going out for an elk hunt the 12th-14th! New country, should be fun!!!!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

DeeS said:


> Awww, come on! We are on the same team here!! :lol: I'm actually going out for an elk hunt the 12th-14th! New country, should be fun!!!!


You know I love ya!!! I would love to elk hunt...that is like my dream hunt!! 

I am just testy because we are waiting on Laurie and Hunter to get here and it seems to be taking FOREVER!!!!


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Well, if you really want to elk hunt, apply for the tags one year and come on out. All it will cost ya is tags and to get out here. :nod: I have an extra room and all. 

And yes, waiting on others do seem to take forever!!! :lol:


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

That's sounds fantastic!!!! I will definately keep that in mind...how hard is it for a non-resident to get a tag?


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

September 15th can't get here quick enough! We are taking the day off ...me and hubby!! I'll be sitting in a tree at daylight!! WOOO HOOOO!!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

SCBIRDDOGMOMMA said:


> September 15th can't get here quick enough! We are taking the day off ...me and hubby!! I'll be sitting in a tree at daylight!! WOOO HOOOO!!


What's up with it starting in the middle of the week? Weird...lol...better take your thermacell~!~


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

absolutecool said:


> That's sounds fantastic!!!! I will definately keep that in mind...how hard is it for a non-resident to get a tag?


Do that! Its easiest to apply as a "party", but Sticky(here on AT) drew a tag 2 years in a row. I would have to look into it or ask him about it. :nod:


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

absolutecool said:


> What's up with it starting in the middle of the week? Weird...lol...better take your thermacell~!~


Bow season always starts on Sept. 15th


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

DeeS said:


> Do that! Its easiest to apply as a "party", but Sticky(here on AT) drew a tag 2 years in a row. I would have to look into it or ask him about it. :nod:


Hmmm...only 2011 miles...when I have been at this job for 11 years I get three weeks vacation...I could mail you my stuff and fly out there...don't tempt me DeeS!!!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

SCBIRDDOGMOMMA said:


> Bow season always starts on Sept. 15th


Ours starts the last Saturday in Sept.


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

absolutecool said:


> Hmmm...only 2011 miles...when I have been at this job for 11 years I get three weeks vacation...I could mail you my stuff and fly out there...don't tempt me DeeS!!!


Oh I'll keep tempting you!! Hopefully with a pic of one in front of my bow and I!! :lol: And yeah, mail it on out and lets do this!!


----------



## Montana girl (Jun 16, 2008)

TWO DAYS!! I cant wait any longer!! We are taking our campers out tonight!!


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Montana girl said:


> TWO DAYS!! I cant wait any longer!! We are taking our campers out tonight!!


SWEET!! Go get'em Wendy!! I will be headed to Dillon the 12th thru the 14th to try my luck there.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

I mentioned to my husband about elk hunting...he was intrigued, even asked me where you live and stuff...hopefully I can keep his interest peaked!!


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

absolutecool said:


> I mentioned to my husband about elk hunting...he was intrigued, even asked me where you live and stuff...hopefully I can keep his interest peaked!!


I'll take some pics when we're out hunting! If that doesn't get his interest, NOTHING will. :lol:


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

Montana girl said:


> TWO DAYS!! I cant wait any longer!! We are taking our campers out tonight!!


Good luck girl! I have to wait till the 15th!!! AHHHH


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

get your man in the truck and head south.I gopt the prefect stand for the 2 of you.


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

treeman65 said:


> get your man in the truck and head south.I gopt the prefect stand for the 2 of you.


Yes I would be there in a heart beat!!! Just have to get him to stop working on bows!!!


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Admiral Vixen said:


> Yes I would be there in a heart beat!!! Just have to get him to stop working on bows!!!


It would be nice and definitly a good time..Well maybe I can talk him into it before the wedding.:wink:


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

treeman65 said:


> It would be nice and definitly a good time..Well maybe I can talk him into it before the wedding.:wink:


YOUR GETTING HITCHED???? When? Where? We want an invite. LOL CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

lol nothing definite yet but things are so good I am sure it wont be very far away.


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

treeman65 said:


> lol nothing definite yet but things are so good I am sure it wont be very far away.


Really James?!? Haven't I heard this before??? Best wishes for ya bro, but make SURE she's not :der: first before saying I DO!! :nono: Hope she never knows your track record!imp2: :spit: :chortle: I'm :jksign: ...love ya bro!:wink:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Admiral Vixen said:


> Really James?!? Haven't I heard this before??? Best wishes for ya bro, but make SURE she's not :der: first before saying I DO!! :nono: Hope she never knows your track record!imp2: :spit: :chortle: I'm :jksign: ...love ya bro


All women are:der: after all :doh:.But the good thing is she likes handcuffs and :whip:


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Oct 23, 2003)

Congrats to Montana Girl for the nice turkey!


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

:whoo: Way to go Wendy!!! Congrats on the very nice turkey.


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

DeeS said:


> :whoo: Way to go Wendy!!! Congrats on the very nice turkey.


Congrats Wendy!!


----------



## Montana girl (Jun 16, 2008)

Hey Thanks everyone!! It has RAINED non stop since last wednesday..... starting to get old...


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

omg I'm just peeking in to say your team name is hilarious! Love it!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

z28melissa said:


> omg I'm just peeking in to say your team name is hilarious! Love it!


Heck yeah!!! I am trying to get excited about opening day this Saturday...since my dog Banjo died this year I am having a real hard time mustering up the gumption to kill something...maybe if I see a deer I will change my mind...if not I will just be spending some time in the stand gathering my thoughts..


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

Checking in BB and B. Went out yesterday for the first time saw 2 buck, 2 doe, a cat and alot of squirrels. Nothing I want yet!! 

Starting our Hit List with the trail camera. We had to get new places to hunt this year last minute thing. Long story but, our good old friend (Mike the AHOLE) hung us out to dry after 12 years so it has been an adventure. Proud to say we have 330 acres now to hunt!!! But starting over is hard. No food plots, don't know the patterns, don't know the bucks in area, and so now we just hunt.

How is everyone else doing? Good Luck.
Kimberley


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

I haven't even been yet...maybe I will make a trip soon


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Well ladies, I got us 10 points! Just need to get this stinking camera to download to my laptop.  I nailed 2 squirrels today while out elk hunting. I brought only one out, cuz we were back in there aways. But 10 is better than nothing!!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

DeeS said:


> Well ladies, I got us 10 points! Just need to get this stinking camera to download to my laptop.  I nailed 2 squirrels today while out elk hunting. I brought only one out, cuz we were back in there aways. But 10 is better than nothing!!


Well that's more points than I have gotten!! I still haven't been yet...just waitin on something to get me stirred up about goin I guess. My husband did kill a little 4 pointer today so that is some fresh meat in the freezer.


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

DeeS said:


> Well ladies, I got us 10 points! Just need to get this stinking camera to download to my laptop.  I nailed 2 squirrels today while out elk hunting. I brought only one out, cuz we were back in there aways. But 10 is better than nothing!!


Maybe this will get things started DeeS.....the weather here has finally gotten cooler. We are starting to see deer!!!! Look out here I come!!! LOL


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

Great job Dee. I guess if we need to start getting points kill everything!!


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Lets do it ladies!!  I now have every weekend off so I will be getting some good woods time here soon. 

Good luck to all!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Alright, finally got one!! I posted a pic in the thread to get points. It was a doe, a little one but hey, I don't care... Any deer taken with a bow is a trophy to me, anything that stands under my tree like that has to get wacked!!


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

absolutecool said:


> Alright, finally got one!! I posted a pic in the thread to get points. It was a doe, a little one but hey, I don't care... Any deer taken with a bow is a trophy to me, anything that stands under my tree like that has to get wacked!!


Congrats Shanna!! And I totally agree, any deer/animal taken with a bow IS a trophy!


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

absolutecool said:


> Alright, finally got one!! I posted a pic in the thread to get points. It was a doe, a little one but hey, I don't care... Any deer taken with a bow is a trophy to me, anything that stands under my tree like that has to get wacked!!


Great Job! :high5:


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Here is a pic I took from the stand yesterday...I sure did want to shoot her....


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

Hey ladies!!!
Just wanted to check in and give everybody a update....well I've gotten 4 so far this year. No doe.....but I have 3 small bucks with my bow that would only be 50 pts. I'm not going to post them cause I'm hoping for a bigger one!! My Dad got 2 Friday evening a 8pt and 9 pt. BOY was he excited!! For those of you that don't know...Dad is 80 years old and still hunts with us!! We are having the 9pt mounted. Hope everyone is having a great hunting season.....be SAFE OUT THERE......


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Good for you and Dad!!! You look just like your dad in the pics you posted!!


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

absolutecool said:


> Good for you and Dad!!! You look just like your dad in the pics you posted!!


Yes I do look like Dad....He and I are the only ones with brown eyes in the family!! But I tell people the only difference is I have hair!!! Thank you....Oh and I'm jealous....I want a new bow


----------



## Montana girl (Jun 16, 2008)

I got a doe when in Ill... Weather was horrible. 40 mile hour winds and warm out...


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

Montana girl said:


> I got a doe when in Ill... Weather was horrible. 40 mile hour winds and warm out...


Great going Montana girl!!


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

Woo Hooooo!! Congratulations!!


----------

